# pkg repos for 9.1-RELEASE empty?



## ziyanm (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello all,

I've been using pkg on FreeBSD 9.0 with no issues. But after upgrading to 9.1 it looks as though there are no packages available for this release. Does anybody else have this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2013)

> *Please note that precompiled third-party packages are not available for 9.1-RELEASE at the time of release. See the Availability section below for further details.*


http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/announce.html

Also note that pkgng is still BETA.


----------

